
Show HN: Close chat threads like issues - manx
https://threadtracker.kickoffpages.com
======
manx
Hello HN!

we had the problem that we always lost important information in our chat
history. At the same time, it was hard to follow-up after a day. One needs to
read the whole chat-history linearly. At the same time we felt, that this was
not a problem with github issues. So why not try to combine the advantages?

This is a working prototype, you can get access via a waiting list.

What do you think about the idea in general?

We're happy to answer any questions!

